# catamaran style one man bass boat



## boathauler32 (Nov 16, 2007)

I recently came across a 8'long, 5' wide catamaran style sail boat (w/o sail) . My plan is to mount 2 electric motors on the inside of the cats without the posts , one battery on each side and a seat on a swivel. Without my fat butt on it, the boat should weigh around 200 pounds. I was wondering how hard it is to wire in two foot controls to the motors. 

Your comments and input is appreciated.
Thanks, Rob


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I would love to see a picture if you have one.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds like a neat plan - wiring the foot controls should not be overwhelming - DO IT!


----------



## boathauler32 (Nov 22, 2007)

I finally got the boat. The trailer is kinda overkill, but its what i have


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats great, Im sure itll become a nice catamapieceofcrap lawn ornimate by the next time im up there


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks like it will make a really nice bass platform. I bet you will be able to stand up and cast no problem.

And, the wind should not push that "no profile" platform much at all.

Good idea 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool! Maybe you can keep a how-to photo-journal as you progress on it and post the pics on the site


----------



## Popeye (Nov 23, 2007)

John Jones from Jones Trolling Motor Service would be the guy I would talk to about wiring one foot pedal to control two motors. If it can be done he'll know how to do it. Two pedals for two motors could get confusing while trying to fish and troll at the same time.

https://www.jonestrollingmotor.com/


----------



## boathauler32 (Nov 23, 2007)

I am looking to use two foot controlers to run the boat because there will be no rudders, it will steer like a twin inboard boat


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Thats great, Im sure itll become a nice catamapieceofcrap lawn ornimate by the next time im up there




Post of the year! :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 23, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Thats great, Im sure itll become a nice catamapieceofcrap lawn ornimate by the next time im up there
> ...





HEHEHE tell me what i won Jim.....


----------



## boathauler32 (Nov 24, 2007)

Im gonna catamakickyourass next time u see me, oh, then im not gonna let you use the boat.

by the way, that was good, i give ya that


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 24, 2007)

boathauler32 said:


> I am looking to use two foot controlers to run the boat because there will be no rudders, it will steer like a twin inboard boat



I have enough problems sometimes running one foot control, but I'm not real coordinated lately anyway, lol. Would it be easier to have one tiller-type control handle connected between the two trolling motors, whereas they turn simultaneously in-sync?


----------



## pbw (Nov 24, 2007)

Neat it! Reminds me of those Mini-pontoon boats https://www.directboats.com/pontoonboats.html


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 24, 2007)

There was a place in town here that used to sell those mini-pontoons, and about the same price as shown on the website you provided. I don't think the guy sold many/any and no longer carries them. They are cool though!


----------



## boathauler32 (Nov 26, 2007)

I've got a lot of expierence operating some large twin engine boats. I thing with just a little practice (training my feet instead of my hands) i'll have it down in no time. I plan on starting work on it in january, just as soon as business slows down. (i move boats...)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2007)

Instead of two controls - why not just tie the two trolling motors together much like twin outboard are configured? You could mount dual throttle controls so you can pivot the boat and have a single directional control with one TM acting as the master and one just a slave.

I can see using some aluminum angle bar to mount this set up


----------



## boathauler32 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, right now i have a whole slew of ideas running through my head, and i like your idea, I can kinda see it in my head. hopefully some time after the hollidays i will get to sit down , draw it out , make myself a parts list and start working


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2007)

Boathauler - I am sure you are familiar with this system (Dual outboards), but for those who are not stop a marina and take a look at a boat set up that way. The steering for the twin OB motors is hydraulic, but for twin TM you could go mechanical


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 29, 2007)

This morning while talking to Boathauler he stated "I should have it done before winter is over".......... I am so cofident he wont have it done even before the start of spring (march 21st) that ill put up a NEW BASSIN' SETUP (not to excede $75 bucks) if he is 100% done according to his plans by this date


----------



## redbug (Nov 29, 2007)

I think the these would work for you to give you your forward and backward speeds then add a small motor to steer and fish 







Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 11, 2007)

talked to boathauler on the phone this morning and found out my stupid comment named the boat......... yup you guessed it the S.S CATAMAPIECEOFCRAP!!!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> talked to boathauler on the phone this morning and found out my stupid comment named the boat......... yup you guessed it the S.S CATAMAPIECEOFCRAP!!!!!!



Lol, that's cool!


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> talked to boathauler on the phone this morning and found out my stupid comment named the boat......... yup you guessed it the S.S CATAMAPIECEOFCRAP!!!!!!




LOL! :lol:


----------



## boathauler32 (Jan 11, 2008)

The work has begun. If you look closely, you'll notice the motors are different but are both 24 pound thrust minkotas. I decided to control the motors using 2 on / off / on switches for each motor, one set for low speed and one set for high speed. It may sound a little complicated but ti's a one hand operation so i can fish with the other hand. I hope to be done with the project within the next few weeks. I will put up a few pictures as i make progress


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 11, 2008)

need to level them motors, they are cock-eyed


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2008)

it could be the picture...the shrinking of it.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks great, I cannot wait to see the end product. My only question is how well will this boat turn. Are the motors going to turn in unison, or are they not going to turn and drive like a tank? If the motors are gonna turn, they will drop lower than the boat right? To me it seems like the boat won't turn so well with them in the center of the boat. Of course I know next to nothing about boats....I am just curious.


----------



## boathauler32 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, the engines are not alligned yet, but will sit at a slight angle. They will be fixed in place and will operate like a twin inboard boat, (or like a tank). Since the boat has 2 cat's instead of one large vee in the water , it (should acording to theory) turn well.

Well, there are more pictures to come and video as soon as it's in the water...


----------

